# Good XC & places to rent bikes throughout the UK?



## JoelM (Nov 8, 2004)

Headed across the pond soon. Really need to ride at least a couple of solid days while I'm over there. I'll be in London, Aberdeen, Edinburgh, Dublin, Manchester and its vicinity. Any suggestions for good trails and good shops from which I can rent a decent bike? Thanks!


----------



## JBone (Jul 22, 2004)

Joel, when you're in Edinburgh you've got some good options. The tweed valley, around 20 miles south of the city, has two excellent spots, Glentress and Innerliethen. Details here:

http://www.sevenstanes.gov.uk/

You can hire a XC or heavier bike at Glentress, details here;

http://www.thehubintheforest.co.uk/BIKE_HIRE/bike_hire.html

As you can see from the websites, a lot of money and effort has gone into these trails and they're extremely popular and well managed. They're not too manicured either, although the trails are very well marked. I think this is what you want if you're making a flying visit, stuff that's clearly laid out.


----------



## JoelM (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks much! I will definitely check it out if the girlfriend will let me away!


----------



## alanoboe (Jul 6, 2006)

i'll second that, glentress is awesome and not too far from edinburgh


----------



## alanoboe (Jul 6, 2006)

hire was about £18 for a half day on a kona caldera i think?


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

http://www.austinbike.com/mtb/swinley/index.asp

You can rent a bike at the trailhead, just outside of Bracknell, west of London.


----------

